

The story of the bikemaker from Israel,hand-building bikes for the rest of world - browndg100
http://www.theaftermarket.cc/honest-like-making-baby-together/

======
ecommercematt
A few months back, PG tweeted:

[https://twitter.com/paulg/status/500161965881188354](https://twitter.com/paulg/status/500161965881188354)
Desmond Tutu: My Plea to the People of Israel.
[http://bit.ly/XlQ5YZ](http://bit.ly/XlQ5YZ)

In the link, Desmond Tutu calls for a boycott of Israel.

Later that same day, he tweeted:

[https://twitter.com/paulg/status/500300735481774082](https://twitter.com/paulg/status/500300735481774082)
When Desmond Tutu is on one side of an issue and Sean Hannity is on the other,
how much more do you need to know?

Presumably, PG thinks nobody should buy bicycles made by this craftsman. PG,
am I correct?

~~~
ecommercematt
I'm not trying to be incendiary and I'm left wondering why I'm receiving the
downvotes. PG has made public statements pertaining to this issue but I'm not
sure I understand his point of view. I was simply seeking clarification.

